# patata o papa



## wss

Entiendo que se dice "patata" en España y que normalmente/siempre se dice "la papa" en América Latina.  Mi duda tiene que ver con el uso (o no) de "patata" en Latinoamérica.  ¿Se dice siempre "la papa" en todas partes de América Latina, o se dice "patata" por algunas partes?

¡Gracias!


----------



## transparente

Que yo sepa: *papa*.
También tenemos: *batatas*, a sort of yam, but yellow inside.


----------



## necocrazy

*Patata* es el término que se usa en España y algunos países latinoamericanos para la* papa. *La* batata* en realidad es otro tubérculo que se llama *batata* o *camote* en Latinoamérica*.*


----------



## Honeypum

En LatAM se le dice "papa" y en España "patata".


----------



## puertus

Papa es un vocablo quechua que significa tubérculo. El origen de la papa reside en América del Sur: Perú exactamente.


----------



## wss

Muchísimas gracias a todos por sus respuestas. Puesto que normalmente hablo con gente de Latinoamérica, "papa" es lo que voy a decir.


----------



## pejeman

puertus said:


> Papa es un vocablo quechua que significa tubérculo. El origen de la papa reside en América del Sur: Perú exactamente.


 
Y más exactamente en los Andes peruanos, ¿verdad?

Saludos


----------



## Moritzchen

Por suerte yo estoy lejos del área, pero puertus, me parece que los bolivianos y los chilenos también pueden reclamar la *potato* como suya.


----------



## Fiorestano

En toda América se dice "*papa*". En España "*patata*". (NO confundir con *batata*). Desconozco el origen quechua de la palabra.


----------



## DCPaco

A mí me dijeron que en España optaron por "patata" para no faltarle al respeto al "Papa"..., quizá sea algo inventado, pero tiene sentido. En fin, también sé que los españoles les llaman patatillas a las papitas que vienen en bolsitas (en México marca Sabritas).

Saludos a todos.


----------



## nuri148

Hola, DCPaco, a no ser que sea en una región muy específica de España, aquí a las de paquete tipo Lays todos las llaman patatas o patatas fritas, como mucho se aclara que son de bolsita. 

Vale aclarar que los latinoamericanos tenemos muy claro que la papa en España se llama patata, en cambio hay muchos españoles que si les dices papa no saben de qué se les habla. 

La batata (que en España se llama boniato o moniato) en inglés es "sweet potato".


----------



## Soy Yo

En Miami creo que algún gringo preparó un letrero que decía: "¡Viva la Papa!", para darle la bienvenida a Juan Pablo II. Quizás sea una de esas leyendas, pero creo que sucedió así.


----------



## borgonyon

Un lugar interesante para visitar:

http://www.potatomuseum.com

¿Qué del chuño? ¿Tiene nombre en inglés?


----------



## juanpide

Y en España también se utiliza "papas fritas" para referirse a las de paquete, las que vienen cortadas en lonchas muy finas, como las Lays.  Digamos  que papas se considera más informal.


----------



## ANACHAN

En Andalucía el término "papa" es muy común. Tanto para los paquetes de papas / patatas, como para las tortillas de papas / patatas, como para los kilos de papas / patatas, como para los huevos fritos con papas / patatas... Indistintamente se usa uno u otro, aunque quizá "patata" sea un poco más refinado. (Pero donde se ponga un buen "güevo" frito con papa, no se pone uno con patatas... ja, ja, ja...)


----------



## Soy Yo

¡Parece que Andalucía es una buena puente!


----------



## onomatopeya

Soy Yo said:


> En Miami...creo que algún gringo preparó un letrero que decía "¡Viva la Papa!" para darle la bienvenida a Juan Pablo II. Quizás sea una de esas leyendas...pero creo que sucedió así.



papas
papas fritas
 ya me dio hambre

y lo del Papa, lo correcto sería decir "viva *el *Papa"


----------



## ANACHAN

Soy Yo said:


> ¡Parece que Andalucía es una buena puente!


 
¡Anda que no!


----------



## juanpide

Aunque el tema va de papas,  permíteme  "Soy Yo" que te corrija:
Diríamos:  "Andalucía es un buen puente".
Yo no sé mucho de reglas gramaticales pero  en este caso  _buen_  tiene que concordar en género con _puente_. A ver si alguien te explica mejor por qué.


----------



## ANACHAN

juanpide said:


> Aunque el tema va de papas, permiteme "Soy Yo" que te corrija:
> Diríamos "Andalucía es un buen puente"
> Yo no sé mucho de reglas gramaticales pero en este caso _buen_ tiene que concordar en género con _puente_. A ver si alguien te explica mejor (el) porqué o por qué.


 
Porque si "puente" es masculino, su adjetivo también debe ser del mismo género...


----------



## Soy Yo

Gracias, Juan...no sé por qué siempre (no siempre pero muchas veces) le pongo "la" con puente por analogía con "fuente".  Aprendí "fuente" primero... no tengo tanta dificultad con calle y valle.  Es una cosa mía y reconozco el error pero estoy destinado a seguir repitiéndolo obviamente.

Otra vez, Gracias.  Andalucía es un buen puente.  Juan es una buena fuente.


----------



## juanpide

Lo que quiero decir es que no sé como explicarle que no tiene que concordar con Andalucia, que sería femenino.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

La papa tiene más de 8000 años de historia en el Perú, aunque habría que revisar la información de las investigaciones al respecto de su origen Inca y Pre-Inca.

Aquí les dejo unas páginas interesantes:

http://www.peruecologico.com.pe/tub_papa.htm
http://www.minag.gob.pe/papa.shtml#1
http://www.cipotato.org/
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Papa_(tubérculo)

Que tengan un buen día,


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

En España llamamos 'patata' a la 'papa' para no faltarle al respeto al papa.
Y en Inglaterra la llaman 'potato' para no faltarle al respeto a la pota.
¡Anda ya! Eso no es buscar tres pies al gato, es buscar tres gatos para un pie.


----------



## Soy Yo

juanpide said:


> Lo que quiero decir es que no sé como explicarle que no tiene que concordar con Andalucia, que sería femenino.


 
OK..no te preocupes... No estaba tratando de hacer que concordara con Andalucia. Jejeje. Es un error mío indémico. Creo que es porque Andalucía es un sustantivo femenino (y el género no cambia). Puente es un sustantivo masculino y tampoco se cambia el género. Sustantivo (f) = sustantivo (m). Pero gracias por la corrección porque creo que me va a ayudar a NO olvidar "el puente."

También le agradezco a Anachan (que no vi su corrección)...


----------



## ANACHAN

Manuel G. Rey said:


> En España llamamos 'patata' a la 'papa' para no faltarle al respeto al papa.
> Y en Inglaterra la llaman 'potato' para no faltarle al respeto a la pota.
> ¡Anda ya! Eso no es buscar tres pies al gato, es buscar tres gatos para un pie.


 
No creo que sea necesario ponerse así, tal vez quien lo ha dicho lo haya hecho por algo, no me parece que la actitud que has tenido para con él o ella (no encuentro el _post_ exacto con el autor) sea la más respetuosa posible...  No es una forma agradable de dirigirse a las opiniones de la gente...


----------



## loladamore

Tal vez los mexicanos se acuerden de esto:



> El 4 de enero de 1999 radioescuchas y televidentes se enteraron con
> asombro por boca del Cardenal Primado de la Ciudad de México, Norberto
> Rivera, que la Iglesia había pedido el apoyo de _feligreses y empresas _para la IV Visita. A continuación otra voz explicaba que la marca _Sabritas _vendería sus clásicas bolsas de papas fritas incluyendo estampitas del Papa, la Virgen de Guadalupe y Juan Diego. Las bolsas se identificaban con una cinta que incluía el Escudo Vaticano y además la _fuerza de ventas _de _Sabritas _vendería por dos pesos un álbum para pegar las imágenes.​


(*fuente - p272*)​ 
Eran las papitas del papa.​ 
Qué interesante que en Andalucia también digan *papa*, y no *patata*. ¿En ninguna otra parte de España lo dicen? ¿Hay alguna parte de latinoamerica donde dicen *patata* y no *papa*?​ 
Saludos.​


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

En las Isla Canarias (papas bonitas o papas negras); si alguien tiene oportunidad que pruebe las papas arrugadas.


----------



## bishikory

Manuel G. Rey said:


> En España llamamos 'patata' a la 'papa' para no faltarle al respeto al papa.
> Y en Inglaterra la llaman 'potato' para no faltarle al respeto a la pota.
> ¡Anda ya! Eso no es buscar tres pies al gato, es buscar tres gatos para un pie.


No entendí lo de la *pota*, ¿qué es una *pota*?
¿Tres gatos con un pie?


----------



## ANACHAN

bishikory said:


> No entendí lo de la *pota*, ¿qué es una *pota*?
> ¿Tres gatos con un pie?


 
Pota = vómito
Tres gatos con un pie = juego de palabras de "tres pies al gato", que denota mayor complejidad aún del asunto...

Ha sido una bromilla del Sr. Rey...


----------



## onomatopeya

Manuel G. Rey said:


> En las Isla Canarias (papas bonitas o papas negras); si alguien tiene oportunidad que pruebe las papas arrugadas.




¿Y cuáles son esas?


----------



## adavilaw

Moritzchen said:


> Por suerte yo estoy lejos del área, pero puertus, me parece que los bolivianos y los chilenos también pueden reclamar la *potato* como suya.




Es originaria de los Andes en Perú y Bolivia


----------

